

86% of "people" dislike Facebook changes, 55% of IT workers "like". - msabalau
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/survey-vast-majority-of-facebook-users-dislike-new-redesign/

======
makecheck
With 300 million people on Facebook (and there's probably more than that),
you'd need to survey 3 million people to get at just 1% of them. This survey
covers 1000, which is a fraction of 0.0000033.

In other words, a survey isn't going to tell you anything. What matters is
trying it yourself, and deciding if _you_ like it or not.

